
SoundCloud Strikes Deal with Sony - some1else
https://www.residentadvisor.net/news.aspx?id=33931
======
brudgers
Announcemet: [https://blog.soundcloud.com/2016/03/18/announcing-
partnershi...](https://blog.soundcloud.com/2016/03/18/announcing-partnership-
sony-music/)

